# Merrick



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Im just about going nuts on what these little guys will eat! If one likes it, the other wont touch it! Its hard to find a food for all 3. Has anyone tried merrick? I got a sample of the wilderness blend and they liked it ok, but I was wondering abou the cowboy cookout.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I think Im just about going nuts on what these little guys will eat! If one likes it, the other wont touch it! Its hard to find a food for all 3. Has anyone tried merrick? I got a sample of the wilderness blend and they liked it ok, but I was wondering abou the cowboy cookout.[/B]


I use Merrick's Granny's Pot Pie...Kissi loves it and she is really picky! I have tried the other flavors and she eats them one time and won't eat them again. I also add extra veggies to hers each time (green beans, broccoli, zucchini, yellow squash etc). The dry food she gets is called Sammy's snacks...It is made locally (Va) and they use all human grade ingredients. They make cookies that you and your pup can share..they are actually pretty good.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I use all the flavors of Merricks canned foods. I mix it with Natural Balance dry food. I am trying to give them less of the canned and more of the dry to make sure they keep their teeth clean. As the girls HATE to have their teeth brush.



> Have you tried O&M? That is one brand that he gobbles down!
> 
> I mix O&M, Timberwolf, Innova EVO, Fromms Chicken and IVD Dental bites. I've found that mixing the food really helps; that way Toby can kind of pick and choose. He really likes the EVO, IVD and O&M. I would just feed the EVO but the vet said it is too high in protein for him to eat alone so by mixing it, he eats it along with some of the less liked foods.[/B]


Okay, maybe I am just really dumb







, but what is O&M, where do you find it, what does it have in it, etc.?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I use the Merrick "cowboy-cookout" in the dry and vary the canned though Naddie seems to prefer the chicken based ones . I first almost freaked when I saw the whole chicken wings in the "wing-a-lings" due to the bones I saw. Then I discovered they were so soft and just crumbled when touched. Same for the chicken thighs in the 'smothered comfort". Though I know Nadddie could easily eat them...I take a fork and smash them up just the same. Thankfully she also likes the 3 flavors of their canned foods which won the award for the lowest on the gylcemic index of dog foods... and I stick to them mostly , giving the two mentioned above just now and then as a special treat.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/about_us/new...cle.php?tid=176

With Missy having gotten diabetes I am trying to be real careful with Naddie's diet. Also that she was malnourished as far back as a puppy ( as reflected in her teeth development) and very thin when she was pulled from the shelter. She also had so many parasites etc so had to have a lot of treatments for those..I am really paranoid in trying to see she gets the best possible nourishment. I feel so far that Merrick is the best for her. Though I know there are other very good brands too ..Merrick happens to be good quality(I feel) easily accessible to us... and Naddie loves it. 

They don't sell to supermarket chains , so luckily there is a small store about 15 mins from us. They have a store locator on their website. The stores are cheaper than the price listed on their website.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I was using the Merrick kibble and canned (puppy plate) but it made their breath smell so terrible I had to stop using it. You couldnt even go anywhere near their face. I think it was a combination of their breath and their beards..even when I brushed their teeth and washed their beards the smell was still there







. They liked it though haha


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I think Im just about going nuts on what these little guys will eat! If one likes it, the other wont touch it! Its hard to find a food for all 3. Has anyone tried merrick? I got a sample of the wilderness blend and they liked it ok, but I was wondering abou the cowboy cookout.[/B]




Have you tried Science Diet. Mine eat that like it's their last meal, gobble it up in 2 seconds!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone so much for the advice!

I think mine also prefer chicken foods, but when they were on a chicken food Rocky (my yorkie) was biting his hair off his paw and Maya's tear stains weren't great. I had to take them off Solid Gold wee bits bc they made her stains bad (and now they are better again!). It also made my smallest yorkie have bad breath, which is interesting.

I too am curious what O & M is...I also like to change their foods (not neccesarily mix, havent tried that) bc I know my dogs get sick of 1 food after a few months. 

I would prefer to stay with a high quality kibble and stay away from science diet etc., especially since most of them are chicken based and/or lamb which they dont like either.

Its so hard and confusing. I think that Merrick has a pretty good line of foods, but I am thinking the ones that they will like the most will be the chicken ones.

Mine LOVED the EVO, but of course there's the chicken factor. 

I think you can only get the IVD with a perscription...right?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Mine love the Merrick. I also put some veggies on top and divide a prairie raw medallion into 3 parts and put on top. They especially love that part. I was a little freaked the first time I broke one of the medallions into peices. It seemed weird to give them raw meat. Everything I have read says it is very good for them.

As far as Merrick brands go, mine love the Turducken best followed by the Grammies Chicken Pot Pie.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have seen the Merrick advertised in magazines but have never tried. Right now Lacey is eating the Hills Prescription Diet that you get from the vets. She was sick last week and vet had her on it for 5 days and she just loves. So many foods I have for her. Right now I have the Hills, Evo and California Natural. 

Everytime I think I have found a good food for her I hear of another one. This little dog eats better than me, takes better vitamins and supplements than me!!!! And I thought I was picky about the human children!!


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi loves Merrick! Although some nights he'll play with the peas, but he LOVES it! Of course, that may be because he also gets it mixed with some rice, chicken, vegetables and baby food (all depending on what is available at the moment) but he eats that on a more regular basis than anything else we've tried. 

We've tried the Turducken and Grammy's Pot Pie, plus the Puppy Plate Canned food, all with good results. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Verdict- I bought both the turducken dry food and the wilderness blend dry, and they havent really been eating it. I put out a bowl of their old solid gold wee bits and they ate it right away...interesting. I guess Maya will just have to live with tear stains! I'm not gonna starve them over it









I really like the Merrick foods though. The canned they like a lot but I dont like that it is so wet bc it stains their beards.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">I just started my guys on it today....Gracie LOVES it....Cooper hates it







he walks up to the bowl, doesn't even get all the way to it, and starts backing away as if he is repulsed by it







I'm going to give him a few days to warm up to it...he may change his mind. I'm mixing it with their current food for a week to wein them over without causing upset tummies.

I bought the turducken</span>


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-familyalatino Linotype">Seems Cooper has taken to it, hes' gobbling it right down. I'm mixing the old with the new for the first week or two!







The only thing I hate about switching over food is that it messes up their bowels for a few days....Gracie's poo is getting a little softer and she is going like 4 times a day rather than the normal 2. I expect this to clear up by the begining of next week....hopefully. </span>


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I tried the puppy plate soft for Fenway, trying to do a soft puppy food. He has been on Innova dry and soft since the breeder's and she was using the adult soft b/c they don't make a puppy soft. But he he wouldn't eat it, so I had to mix it with the Innova adult until it was gone...oh well...It also seemed alot more watery then the Innova.


----------

